# Announced: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 25, 2015)

```
<p>Tokina is set to announce a 14-20mm f/2 PRO lens for APS-C cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Lens Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Lens design: 13 elements in 11 groups</li>
<li>High-precision, low-dispersion aspherical element</li>
<li>One-touch focus clutch</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 82mm</li>
<li>A minimum focusing distance: 0.28m</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1:8.36</li>
<li>Inner focus</li>
<li>Nine aperture blades</li>
<li>Total length: 106.0mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter: 89mm</li>
<li>Weight: 735 g</li>
<li>Release date for the Nikon version: March 2016</li>
<li>Suggested retail price in Japan: ¥129,600 including tax ($1000USD, but we expect it to be lower)</li>
</ul>
<p>Technical specification after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Technical specifications:</p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<th>Focal length</th>
<td>14-20mm</td>
<th>Brightness</th>
<td>F2.0</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>format</th>
<td>APS-C</td>
<th>Minimum aperture</th>
<td>F22</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Lens constitution</th>
<td>11 group 13 sheets</td>
<th>coating</th>
<td>Multilayer coating</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Angle of view</th>
<td>91.68 ° ~ 71.78 °</td>
<th>Filter Size</th>
<td>82mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Minimum focusing distance</th>
<td>0.28m</td>
<th>Macro maximum magnification</th>
<td>1: 8.36</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Focus method</th>
<td>Internal focus</td>
<th>Aperture number of blades</th>
<td>Nine</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Greatest dimension</th>
<td>89.0mm</td>
<th>full length</th>
<td>106.0mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>weight</th>
<td>735g</td>
<th>Hood (included)</th>
<td>BH-823</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

Along with sigma's 18-35 1.8 these lenses are making staying on aps-c more tempting. Just need some fast longer lenses such as a 50-150 2.0 for aps-c or something of that nature


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

The 18-35A makes staying on crop very easy. I took it backpacking in the Rockies this summer and it did pretty much everything I wanted.
It'll be very interesting to see if Tokina can match Sigma's performance with an f2 zoom lens, that lens is more than just fast.

Hopefully Sigma gives us a superwide f2 lens soon, I might even prefer a Prime but if they can make it work really well below 18mm then it would be worth picking up.
Nothing against Tokina but being able to update your firmware might be a big deal someday.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

If this is as good or better than Tokina's 11-16 f2.8, this will be another fantastic lens. These guys know how to make incredible apsc wides


----------



## RGF (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

too bad it is not FF. that would be a great lens


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

My vintage Tokina 17mm f/3.5 FF prime is the only wide lens that I've kept. Tokina has a history of excellent wide lenses.


----------



## Nininini (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

It would be really hard for me to switch from the 10-18 stm, it has extremely low distortion and it's a brilliant lens and the IS is ridiculously good.It is easily my favorite APS-C lens.


----------



## whothafunk (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

why does it have PRO 2x in the name + what does IF mean? Canon's IS? USM?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



whothafunk said:


> why does it have PRO 2x in the name + what does IF mean? Canon's IS? USM?


The repeat symbol "PRO" is just a mistake of those who entered the text.
The letters "IF" means internal focus.

This lens has no image stabilizer, which would be written VCM but is not.
Through the model name, you can not say you have photo ultrasonic motor, or not.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

I don't really get this focal length, but the f2 is nice!


----------



## The Supplanter (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

Not sure who this lens appeals to as it has no image stabilization, has a short focal range, and is barely in ultra-wide territory. Maybe landscapers who don't want distortion?

Why can't anyone produce a 10-18 or 20mm f2.8???


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

Tokina already produces an exceptionally excellent 11-16 f2.8. It's about $550-600 on the street. There ya go. Fitted for APS-C. Tokina is making this new beast with a narrower focal length so they can achieve the same type of fidelity and performance they have on their aforementioned f2.8 variety, but in an even more demanding f2 package.

If you are looking for the ultimate ultra wide zoom, I'd suggest you look to the Canon 11-24L f4 for $3000. If you'd like to know why no one is producing the range of glass you're speaking of in an f2, it's because it would likely cost $4500 to engineer correctly.



PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Not sure who this lens appeals to as it has no image stabilization, has a short focal range, and is barely in ultra-wide territory. Maybe landscapers who don't want distortion?
> 
> Why can't anyone produce a 10-18 or 20mm f2.8???


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



IglooEater said:


> Along with sigma's 18-35 1.8 these lenses are making staying on aps-c more tempting.



I just switched back from full-frame to APS-c, and the two major enablers were the 7D mark II's high ISO performance (which is outstanding IMHO) and the Sigma 18-35/1.8.



> Just need some fast longer lenses such as a 50-150 2.0 for aps-c or something of that nature



I'm using my Canon 70-200/2.8L IS II. That's working out quite well. It's the one lens I kept from my full-frame kit.


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

The zoom range is too narrow. Even my Sigma 18-35/1.8 is a bit limiting at times, but much less so than the lens it replaced (35/1.4L on full-frame).

Same problem with the Sigma 24-35/2.


----------



## The Supplanter (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



PureClassA said:


> Tokina already produces an exceptionally excellent 11-16 f2.8. It's about $550-600 on the street. There ya go. Fitted for APS-C. Tokina is making this new beast with a narrower focal length so they can achieve the same type of fidelity and performance they have on their aforementioned f2.8 variety, but in an even more demanding f2 package.
> 
> If you are looking for the ultimate ultra wide zoom, I'd suggest you look to the Canon 11-24L f4 for $3000. If you'd like to know why no one is producing the range of glass you're speaking of in an f2, it's because it would likely cost $4500 to engineer correctly.



Thanks for your help, but I said *10-18 or 20mm f2.8*. Not 11-24, and not f2.0. And I'm not interested in Tokina's horrendous CA, nor do I want f2.0 in an ultra-wide.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

Since Tokina APS-C lenses can mount on full-frame Canons, it will be interesting to see how much this vignettes at the wide end.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Not sure who this lens appeals to as it has no image stabilization, has a short focal range, and is barely in ultra-wide territory. Maybe landscapers who don't want distortion?
> 
> Why can't anyone produce a 10-18 or 20mm f2.8???


Videographers; specifically the wedding/event market that will put the lens on a rig (so no IS really needed) but might need it for dark circumstances. Hell, as someone who has the 11-16 f/2.8, I'd have taken this lens over that for the f/2. I can handle a little less wide to gain the extra stop.

Could also be a lighter route for night photography and night architecture kind of work. But, if the lens is in the $7-800 range, I'm not sure it has much of an argument over something like the A7 and the Samyang 14mm.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Thanks for your help, but I said *10-18 or 20mm f2.8*. Not 11-24, and not f2.0. And I'm not interested in Tokina's horrendous CA, nor do I want f2.0 in an ultra-wide.


Well, thats unfortunate, because Tokina makes an 11-20 f/2.8 that is going to be as close to what you want as you are going to get. To get to 10mm f/2.8, as Samyang/Rokinon has shown, you have to remove the filtering ability, which most companies would be remiss to do for an APS-C lens like that. 

But 10mm f/2.8 exists. And 11-20 f/2.8mm does as well. So it makes sense that Tokina would see what they could do with f/2


----------



## The Supplanter (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



preppyak said:


> Videographers; specifically the wedding/event market that will put the lens on a rig (so no IS really needed) but might need it for dark circumstances. Hell, as someone who has the 11-16 f/2.8, I'd have taken this lens over that for the f/2. I can handle a little less wide to gain the extra stop.
> 
> Could also be a lighter route for night photography and night architecture kind of work. But, if the lens is in the $7-800 range, I'm not sure it has much of an argument over something like the A7 and the Samyang 14mm.



Ah. Never even thought of the video guys.


----------



## The Supplanter (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



preppyak said:


> Well, thats unfortunate, because Tokina makes an 11-20 f/2.8 that is going to be as close to what you want as you are going to get. To get to 10mm f/2.8, as Samyang/Rokinon has shown, you have to remove the filtering ability, which most companies would be remiss to do for an APS-C lens like that.
> 
> But 10mm f/2.8 exists. And 11-20 f/2.8mm does as well. So it makes sense that Tokina would see what they could do with f/2



Thanks for your input. Looks like it's either the Tokina 11-20 and post-process, or get a full frame.


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



unfocused said:


> Since Tokina APS-C lenses can mount on full-frame Canons, it will be interesting to see how much this vignettes at the wide end.



The 18-35A almost looks good at a 1:1 aspect ratio, 4:3 gets very dark corners.
It's one of the reasons I was really happy to hear about the 5Ds having native crop options. Hopefully they implement that in more bodies moving forward.


----------



## scrup (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

What types of pictures are people taking with a fast wide angle?


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

My Tokina 11-16 f2.8 (original version, which is still a great lens that I love) works on my 5d3, but vignettes badly until you hit the 15mm mark, then it's fine.
I often use the 11-16 on my 70d for video at events, but only if I intend to dub music over the original sound, as the focussing motor could almost wake the dead.


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



PA_phoxerballzz said:


> Not sure who this lens appeals to as it has no image stabilization, has a short focal range, and is barely in ultra-wide territory. Maybe landscapers who don't want distortion?





scrup said:


> What types of pictures are people taking with a fast wide angle?





nicksotgiu said:


> I don't really get this focal length, but the f2 is nice!



This lens is pretty awesome news for all of us shooting night landscapes and/or the night sky, particularly aurorae. IS is useless in that use case, short focal range is not a huge problem, and 14mm is considerably wider than what the 18-35A, the closest competitor, can offer.

EDIT: Also, of course, event photography indoors (club gigs etc.) Speed >> IS because the latter doesn't help freeze motion.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Lee Jay said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Along with sigma's 18-35 1.8 these lenses are making staying on aps-c more tempting.
> ...



Agreed, the 70-200/2.8 IS II is a lovely lens, but I find it's range slightly cumbersome on aps-c, often finding myself wanting something slightly shorter. 
Btw, how would you say the 7d ii's iso compares to the 7d from your experience?


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*

While we're at it, might (even a 1st generation) an 11-16 be a solid choice for astrophotography on a crop or maybe go with a Rokinon 14mm 2.8?


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Cory said:


> While we're at it, might (even a 1st generation) an 11-16 be a solid choice for astrophotography on a crop or maybe go with a Rokinon 14mm 2.8?



Yes, the 11-16 is exceedingly popular for astrophotography on crop. With this new Tokina, you would lose a few mm from the wide end (which admittedly stings) but get a full stop of more light in return - especially important on crop where you can't raise the ISO willy-nilly. Plus maybe some advances in optical quality, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Nininini (Dec 26, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Sharlin said:


> Speed >> IS



I'll take a slower lens with IS over a faster without. As ISO and video capabilities keeps improving on cameras, IS becomes more and more valuable over speed of the lens. A wide APS-C lens with IS like the 10-18mm STM is a dream, video straight out of the camera looks like it was shot on a tripod. Long exposures without any blur. The lens isn't super fast, but I would choose it over a faster lens without IS any day.

I'm not even considering zooms without IS anymore, a prime yes, zoom no. IS is a must.

Fast zoom lenses without IS still have their place, you mentioned capturing moving subjects in very dim light in a night club, if you can get the camera to even focus correctly in dim light with shallow dept of field on fast moving subjects, it's a reasonable argument. But it's a lot of money for a single purpose, and better ISO performance is starting to erode the cost / value proposition of zoom lenses without IS.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 27, 2015)

The problem with that is aperture is far more important for ultimate shutter speed (particularly with Astro shooting, which I'd suspect this lens will be VERY popular with) and creating the DOF look you can achieve at f2 that you physically can not with f4 and IS. Each lens is made with a purpose. This glass is not for the purpose you seem to have in mind.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Nininini said:


> I'll take a slower lens with IS over a faster without. As ISO and video capabilities keeps improving on cameras, IS becomes more and more valuable over speed of the lens. A wide APS-C lens with IS like the 10-18mm STM is a dream, video straight out of the camera looks like it was shot on a tripod. Long exposures without any blur. The lens isn't super fast, but I would choose it over a faster lens without IS any day.
> 
> I'm not even considering zooms without IS anymore, a prime yes, zoom no. IS is a must.
> 
> Fast zoom lenses without IS still have their place, you mentioned capturing moving subjects in very dim light in a night club, if you can get the camera to even focus correctly in dim light with shallow dept of field on fast moving subjects, it's a reasonable argument. But it's a lot of money for a single purpose, and better ISO performance is starting to erode the cost / value proposition of zoom lenses without IS.



Normal and wide, IS isn't terribly useful. If shooting people (in dim or bright light), a shutter speed of at least 1/60 s and preferably 1/100 s is needed to avoid subject motion blur, and that's sufficient to eliminate the effect of camera shake. If shooting static subjects in dim light, IS can help...but even with an ultrawide IS lens you can't get handheld shots long enough for blue hour, etc., without pushing the ISO way up.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take a slower lens with IS over a faster without. As ISO and video capabilities keeps improving on cameras, IS becomes more and more valuable over speed of the lens. A wide APS-C lens with IS like the 10-18mm STM is a dream, video straight out of the camera looks like it was shot on a tripod. Long exposures without any blur. The lens isn't super fast, but I would choose it over a faster lens without IS any day.
> ...



I'm not so sure now having owned the 35 f2 IS for a while, looking at my EXIF in my current library out of 1034 images with that lens 247 of them were shot at less than 1/15 second, a few on a tripod, but not many, so it would appear I am finding IS useful on a wide angle and faster aperture lens.

Below is an f2 @ 1/4 second, sure there is some motion blur in the arm, but it very nicely represents the scene as it was before me. Now I agree that there are other ways to achieve this same image, the new 35 f1.4 would have helped as the dof isn't that important, and owning a camera that can shoot over 100 iso would help (I am so stuck in the ways of hate for image noise I'll take subject motion over noise, but I blame that on too many years of National Geographic!). But even if I had those I can find darker places


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



privatebydesign said:


> Below is an f2 @ 1/4 second, sure there is some motion blur in the arm, but it very nicely represents the scene as it was before me.



Any of my three kids would be a complete blur at 1/4 s, even when they're asleep.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Below is an f2 @ 1/4 second, sure there is some motion blur in the arm, but it very nicely represents the scene as it was before me.
> ...



;D I hear you, and agree for most images most of the time there are better solutions (roll on the 1DX MkII to free me from my current self imposed limit of 800 iso), I am just surprised at how I am actually using the IS on the 35 f2. I rarely shoot kids!!


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take a slower lens with IS over a faster without. As ISO and video capabilities keeps improving on cameras, IS becomes more and more valuable over speed of the lens. A wide APS-C lens with IS like the 10-18mm STM is a dream, video straight out of the camera looks like it was shot on a tripod. Long exposures without any blur. The lens isn't super fast, but I would choose it over a faster lens without IS any day.
> ...



+1

And I'll add that IS is just another thing which adds complexity to the lens and design. The lens will cost more, have an increase in size and weight, and be just another thing that can fail thus incurring repair costs and time.


----------



## Nininini (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



neuroanatomist said:


> IS is just another thing which adds complexity to the lens



The complexity of stabilizing video footage in software is much higher than the complexity of turning on IS on the lens with the switch of a button. Most people have neither the time, or desire, to spend hours doing post process stabilization in expensive software. Not to mention trying to stabilize footage in software crops part of your image.

Canon realizes that video is popular enough, that all APS-C zooms now come with IS. 10-18, 18-55, 17-85, 18-135, 18-200, 55-250, they all have IS. Canon no longer produces APS-C zooms without IS.

Even smartphones now comes with IS. Having wobbly video footage now looks amateurish. Even from a wide lens, it wobbles enough that it looks like it was shot on an old point and shoot.

If you believe IS adds complexity to the lens, you must buy all lenses without AF, because that adds quite a bit more complexity than IS does. At this point, IS is a must for most people.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Luds34 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



In principle. But in reality, has anyone here ever had the IS fail on a lens? Like auto aperture it can fail, but is surely so rare as to be of negligible relevance.

The 35 f/2 IS is a little larger and heavier than the non-IS version it replaced, but is still a modest-sized lens, and sells for a modest price, especially given the image quality.

Most devices are getting more complex. But as technologies mature, they ought to become more reliable, cheaper, and often less bulky. Almost all lenses now have AF and electronic aperture. Why shouldn't IS join them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



Nininini said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > IS is just another thing which adds complexity to the lens
> ...



Ok, but I didn't say that.


----------



## pixelsouldier (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Leaked: Tokina AT-X SD 14-20mm f/2 PRO IF PRO DX*



neuroanatomist said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I would agree that IS might complicate things and make it more expensive, but it does have quite the benefit in low light conditions. I feel that the previous arguments have nailed the advantages of having IS. It is quite nice to have it when you need it. But each to their own!


----------

